# Newborn Sable: Dark?



## JPurvis24

We have pick of the litter and picked out a darker colored male, the litter is part solid black and part sable, this being one of the 3 sables. 

He is darker than the other sable pups but still you can tell he is not solid black...anyone have input on what his coat color will likely be? 

He is the darker of the two in the photos below. These are current one week old photos. 

Thanks!


----------



## JPurvis24

Another pic to compare the two sable males, ours on the left.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

What are their temperaments like?


----------



## JPurvis24

We have purchased from this breeder before, temperment has been great..both parents temperments are solid.


----------



## Dainerra

Singe at 10 days


12 weeks



adult


----------



## Jax08

The rule of thumb I've been told is that the color they are at birth is the the color they'll be as an adult. But they are sables. They change daily for the first year!


----------



## ZABDI SHAMAR

My puppy was darker then lightened up he is a Sable see my pics.


----------



## ZABDI SHAMAR

Shamar older/lighter


----------



## lhczth

I have removed all of the bickering and OT comments. The OP asked a simple question. Answer the question or move on please.

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## vomlittlehaus

The one you picked looks to be darker


----------



## JPurvis24

Thanks all, 

I will keep updating as he matures if this is the pup we end up with...

If its true that the color they are born with is what they will "grow" into he should be pretty dark or black sable. 

Hard to tell what his undercoat will be..maybe reddish?


----------



## Jax08

Seger at 6 weeks and as an adult. His color is very close to what he was as a baby.


----------



## kjess01

Jax08 said:


> The rule of thumb I've been told is that the color they are at birth is the the color they'll be as an adult. But they are sables. They change daily for the first year!



Ah!! That's interesting! I've always wondered! When I got Jade, I told the breeder I wanted either sable or black and tan since she had 1 female of each in that litter. I really wanted sable, but when it came down to the final decision, the black and tan better matched my needs. I'm happy and I still drool over sables. :grin2:


----------



## Ruger Monster

Sables have totally grown on me. Look forward to seeing pictures of it's coat changes!


----------



## JPurvis24

A few updated pics of the two males in the litter. 

looks like one dark sable and one red sable . 

And one of pops,


----------



## 4legsoffun

They are all so cute,


----------

